# LFTS 10-27-2019



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I would have drove over them.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> We’ve got a deer in sight!!!!! It’s 300 yards away but directly up wind. Probably be blowing by my stand in about 25 seconds...


PULL!!!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH said:


> Learned a while to never travel without your Silky Zubat.
> 
> Do you think I got out and cut though these two trees to clear my path or did I turn around?
> View attachment 448051
> ...


Pittsford rd Rich??


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

My view


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> Pittsford rd Rich??


Yes. Right by where I park. Right where that big giant has been living. Today's the first day I started hunting him. 

Too big to drive over actually crossed my mind of coarse....lol.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Live From The Stadium!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

bmoffit said:


> Live From The Stadium!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 448061


LOL!!!! Poor guy


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I might have been too lazy to cut it up or turn around if they were small enough to go over lol


Lol....my first thought was gun it!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

TheMAIT said:


> Lol....my first thought was gun it!


There was no evidence that anyone had made that decision this morning.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

We ended up seeing 2 doe and 4 fawns after the bucks early. 

Debating whether or not to go back out this evening and where to go if I do. Water is blown out so that ruins the steelhead plans. Buddy called seeing what to do (he should be duck hunting), said he will be around working on his boat drinking beer...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Not sure if this should be in shart thread finally outta the woods what a morning. Take my ol Man climber haven't used in years to an ash I hunted as a kid. Didn't realize the connecting strap rotted. 

So I get up about 35 feet. Give bottom portion a good stomp make sure it was secure. The strap broke and bottom tumbled to base of tree. So I'm hanging there debating my options. Wanted make a call for a extension ladder but know way make a call. So I started bear hugging and shimmying down. Almost having a heart attack, didn't help tree was wet and slick and swaying from the gales.T I ran to my buddies grabbed his climber to get top section. Never ends. Check your equipment fellas


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything since 11


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Haven't seen anything since 11


Spoke too soon. Just had 3 come by, one small buck


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Live From the Can


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live From the Can
> 
> 
> View attachment 448103


Someone is about to lose some weight!!!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

All movement was early for me. 
Right at daylight had a nice buck on the top of the ridge above me. He came down the saddle right where I expected them to and went behind a small rise. I readied for the 20yrd shot and he just never showed. Little while later a 6 came through the same spot and milled around at 20yrds for awhile before heading off. 
Climbed down at 11 and had to check out what happened to the big guy. 
Now I know the other way out of that saddle. 
Picked a better tree for next time before I left. 
Trying to talk my daughter into an afternoon sit. If she doesn’t want to go I’ll just work around the house tonight.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

No rutting activity here at all. No rubs no scrapes, bucks moving to bedding cover early. Seems like early Oct yet.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Feels great to be out again! Tucked in tight to a marshy bedding area, rubs & scrapes galore. Lotsa young bucks I believe. Brand new spot for me. Here we go!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Debating hard whether to go hunting this evening. Probably eat since I haven't had a chance since dinner last night and watch the Loins. I have 1 tag left and standards are high until late season. Boy has 2 tags and can't hunt tonight. Probably just stay out and not burn up property. Lazy, I know, should be out sitting some good spots I have scouted for state ground, but I am feeling whooped


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live From the Can
> 
> 
> View attachment 448103


You seeing a lot of movement today?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

RMH said:


> You seeing a lot of movement today?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If not yet prime time should be very productive...


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Headed out in a few for my first evening sit in a few weeks. Time to get in serious hunting mode.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

All settled in. Washtenaw county.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Get them guys. Have a feeling it will be a good night. Saw a lot of deer while out running errands this afternoon.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

RMH said:


> You seeing a lot of movement today?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes, it started out slow but steady movement now. I’m glad I’m home and not out at camp.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Set up close to bedding on the edge of beans, in a climber, kids about 100 yards away. This is between us. Good luck hunters!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hunting the home place. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Seu up around 3:45 in a pop up in tight cover, this will be the 1st sit on the property. Im able to watch the meadow and tree line with binos from the living room and the bucks have just started using the area, time to hunt it.

Good luck all!


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

No outhouse tonight.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a nice 8pt walk through the back yard at 3:45 with his tongue hanging out. Looking for does. Decided I better get my butt in the stand and stop watching the Lions.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since I had to walk along ways down field edges to get to my stand, I decided to lay down an estrous doe scent trail. Haven’t been back to this spot is a few weeks and as I suspected I crossed several scrapes running the trail right through them! We’ll see if it works or not! Bumped a flock of turkeys and a couple deer on way out but have already seen a doe and a small 7 point so it’s shaping up to be a beautiful evening in the woods! Good luck everyone!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m guessing we’re going to see a few hit the dirt tonight.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I canoed in to an island that doesn't get much pressure if it all. Have see. Very little sign when walking in but then bumped a buck out of his bed. I'm sitting on a rub that I believe is a different buck. We shall see. Also this will be my first night canoe trip back to the truck, that should be interesting. I haven't seen anything and have been here since 2.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Time for something to happen. Good luck guys!


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Snuck in like a ninja. Heard a few good reports of daylight movement.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Not too far from bedding. Sitting on the edge of a very wet swamp and corn. Usually I can walk through it with rubber boots. I'm not sure I could now. Reminds me of hunting challenge day one.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just get set up in western Isabella county if nothing else it's a beautiful night good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Almost stepped on a couple of fawns on my way out. They didn’t get up until I was about 10 feet from them! Big rabbits!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m up in a freshly moved stand as well! What a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Finally back in a tree, settled in by a couple rubs that have been touched up. Needing this wind to come out of the south a little more tho. Good luck all, should be a beautiful night.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Set up near the oaks in St. Clair County...the sun is out and the winds are down to about 5mph.

My wife is in the pop up on the food plot.

I love the beauty of the woods this time of year.
Good Luck!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Yes, it started out slow but steady movement now. I’m glad I’m home and not out at camp.


So are your camp buddies!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Finally in a tree! Launched the boat at 2:30, took a short ride to some public land I scouted last year. Water is Crazy high! Took my hip boots to be safe...went waist high in first 100 yards of walking...good thing I only had 300 more yds to go. Completely soaked just to realize the deer would need pool floaties to bed where they were last year. Wind is completely wrong for deer approaching from land. Still a beautiful evening so I'm sitting 20 yards next to a stale scrape. In need of some serious luck! If even 1 deer comes from the flooded swamp, my confidence will do a 180! 
Good luck all!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Out with my son tonight as he is hoping for some action. How the time moves so slow for him when anticipation is high. Hoping some deer cooperate.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had a doe go past and her back hair was all ruffled. Nothing was following


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Patiently waiting


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful night out here. Wind dying down, sun out, and just the right temperature to be comfortable. And to top it all off, the Lions actually did what they were supposed to do. I don’t even care if I see a deer, it’s gonna be a good night!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SHHHET21 (Oct 1, 2018)

Back at it. No deer seen in the wind this morning. Hoping for better results tonight. Good luck


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Trying a ground sit along cedar swamp transition. Good wind. Good luck everyone!

Sent from my VS500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live From the Can
> 
> 
> View attachment 448103


I recognize that recipe...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JPWARD (Sep 19, 2012)

Hung a new stand in this spruce. Rubs and scrapes are starting


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

What a beautiful evening! I rattled in a little 3pt about an hour ago.


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Back at it here in St Clair county food plots are looking good even after the frost good luck to everyone









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

MichiFishy said:


> Seu up around 3:45 in a pop up in tight cover, this will be the 1st sit on the property. Im able to watch the meadow and tree line with binos from the living room and the bucks have just started using the area, time to hunt it.
> 
> Good luck all!


Good luck and welcome to the site!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

Good luck to all, checking in from missaukee county 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Doing a hang and hunt in midland county super deep road to get back anywhere close to here is flooded over so figured no ones back here sitting over an opening surrounded by swamp and birch trees with a few oaks scattered in there good luck all


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Beautiful evening in Iosco county. Wind in our face, little rye plot in front with bedding beyond, picked corn behind us. What's not to like?









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Back at it near capac.Hoping horns walk by my daughter about 75 yards away ,she’s overlooking a good plot


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

BucksandDucks said:


> Had a doe go past and her back hair was all ruffled. Nothing was following


He’s having a cigarette!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

In the popup behind the house with my oldest. I was in pretty rough shape today after a long night of festivities for her schools annual fundraiser and didn’t plan on coming out but she kept asking to go and how can a father say no to a daughter? I’m sure it can be done I just haven’t figured it out yet. Either way crappy morning turned into a beautiful day. Don’t expect to see much but I’ll take it regardless. 








kk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

B Smithiers said:


> Warning Venting! Rough day, found out in early September that the property/farm that I have hunted since I was 12, darn near 30 years was being select cut. Was told to pull my stands just to be safe, sucked but ok it was still early. Well select cut turned into clear cut and the place is bald, well with the exception of the mess left, tops and junk. I finally went and walked it today, very depressing, 100(s) year old Oaks dropped and mostly left to rot, I don’t and won’t understand. Headed out tonight behind the house, decided to go to my back stand only to find a tree had fallen in the wind against the ladder. Backed out to one of my front stands, weathers good winds ok but I’m having a hard time wanting to stay. Enough of the whining! GL all!!


Don't give up hope! Deer will love that next year! Then will stay right in there! They love young growth.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Time to go get the Gator.


With pictures and story to follow I hope...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sat tonight out. Weather sure looks nice


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

thill said:


> Purdy!
> 
> View attachment 448217


Grand Haven Area? Looks very similar to where I hunt


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

B Smithiers said:


> Thanks Swamp, I know or at least hope
> It will recover, just a bummer was a great deer woods and an amazing Turkey woods won’t ever be the same.


Probably won't be the same. Will most likely be worlds better.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Doe and a fawn so far. Work day tomorrow so don’t care if i shoot anything. Going to be a long week at work with vacation looming. Beautiful night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Time to go get the Gator.


Those are sweet words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

The parties over for today.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Got up around 630 this morning looked out the window rain was pouring down and trees are blowing sideways. Said screw it went back to bed. May have been a good time to go after the rain stopped but it seems like the wind continued throughout most of the day. Every time I’ve hunted in the winds nothing seems to move. Oh well,Until next weekend


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

sniper said:


> Oldest boy is out. Just saw a big boy chasing does. He’s on the edge of his seat right now! Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


2nd big boy went by the kid chasing more does. He can barely type. Lol I’ll be joining him tomorrow morning. 

Ole Gray we’re patiently waiting here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

No word from my BIL yet. Hoping that means they are elbow deep in deer guts. Will find out shortly. But first comfort food: homemade chicken pot pie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Survived the 200 yd walk back to the house, saw a basket 8, two spikes and several does and all deer are looking PLUMP. Sure was a nice night. Now, think ive earned a beer...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live From the Can
> 
> 
> View attachment 448103


T.M.I......




old graybeard said:


> Time to go get the Gator.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Got skunked tonight, which surprised me as I thought they’d be moving. Congrats to those who connected!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Took a cruise around the block around 6:30. The state land deer have vanished and nobody hunting. Other side of the road the deer were out and saw 3 nice bucks cruising on the other end of the block. No trucks hunting my block. Probably should have been out somewhere, but the afternoon cat nap gave me ambition to make fresh backstrap, mashed potatoes and sweet corn. 
Time to do dishes and get the kids in bed. Sucking up so it's a easy release to the woods after work tomorrow.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up seeing 4 bucks, 3 does, and about 30 turkeys (lost count)! The last buck was chasing a doe so it’s starting to heat up! Was a beautiful night in the woods!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

My youngest son (13) with his first ever bow kill. Killed in our first ever food plot! And, it's his first doe. Double lung shot, 75 yards. He walked up to me and gave me a big hug and said "I put the smack down on her dad".... LMFAO


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.
> View attachment 448249


AWESOME BUCK OGB!!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

d_rek said:


> BILs big ol girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Hanging dead deer, doesn’t get much better.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> BILs big ol girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Congrats to your BIL!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to the successful hunters .....I will be up late finishing the last part of my son's Halloween costume he's going as harry potter then up at 5 am to hit the woods cant wait have not been out in 2 weeks .here is a pic of what I'm working on tonight


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.
> View attachment 448249


Now that's a buck! Congratulations!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.
> View attachment 448249


OGB strikes again!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Eyecon said:


> View attachment 448275
> View attachment 448277
> 7pt. So the Restricted license is punched. Happy as can be!


Congrats way to get it done! Beautiful


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Tryin2 said:


> Congrats to the successful hunters .....I will be up late finishing the last part of my son's Halloween costume he's going as harry potter then up at 5 am to hit the woods cant wait have not been out in 2 weeks .here is a pic of what I'm working on tonight
> View attachment 448319


Forget about the Potter costume...how’s the dental work coming along?


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

LTH said:


> My youngest son (13) with his first ever bow kill. Killed in our first ever food plot! And, it's his first doe. Double lung shot, 75 yards. He walked up to me and gave me a big hug and said "I put the smack down on her dad".... LMFAO
> View attachment 448257


My 13yr old son got his first buck. A hug I will never forget. Will proudly post story and pic tomorrow. Congrats to the teenagers putting the smack down!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Forget about the Potter costume...how’s the dental work coming along?


To be honest expensive ........hopeing to keep all my teeth intact on tomorrow's trip lol


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

That’s a real nice buck OGB
Congrats!


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Esquire said:


> My 13yr old son got his first buck. A hug I will never forget. Will proudly post story and pic tomorrow. Congrats to the teenagers putting the smack down!


Congratulations on your son getting the job done,,
Just got done frying the filet and heart for the boys


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome deer OGB. You are living proof cant kill um on couch


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,







but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


Congrats to your son and you! Nicely done great hunt, great story and great pic of your son with his beautiful buck. Super cool.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


He can take great pride in that shot! Well done.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


It never gets any better than that. Great buck! Congrats to both of you. Love the smile on that painted face!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.
> View attachment 448249


Very impressive! Way to adapt quickly! Nice buck. Is sweet potato casserole part of that turkey dinner? Mmmm.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Huntahalic said:


> Might be the best post of the day. Nothing taken away from the other successful hunters but I get excited more when I read about our youth being successful for their first time. This young man is now hooked and this is a memory he will never forget. I still remember my first bow kill when I was near that age and I'm now 50....
> Please tell your son how proud we are of him and let him know I am more excited for him than I would have been to fill a tag myself tonight...


Thank you for the kind words. He's off to bed now but I read it to him while eating the loin and heart for dinner. On a side note: he said to me, now we need to get you one dad! I told him, I have no interest in killing a deer so long as you and your brother fill the freezer, I've got nothing to prove and would rather live vicariously through you and your brother!! I think their ok with that. Once they are filling there own freezers I'll go back to killing deer.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


And yet another great success story. Picasso could not paint a more valuable picture in my book.... 

Love it, Frame it.....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

snortwheeze said:


> Speaking of my daughter needs to go shoot her aunt's crossbow ! We'll take it home after today so she can continue to practice.. crossbow's are pretty easy and she's 10 for 10 kill (target) whole different level when a breathing living animal is involved though. Still has to practice. Can not wait till she kills one, I'll probably cry like a baby


And a tear will come to your eye every time you reflect on it


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Great afternoon! Really not to much of a story. I've been noticing quite a bit of deer traffic on the south end of my property around my water hole so I set a couple extra cams to see if I could catch when they were coming through. The trails suggested they were passing through the tall grass around the water hole then across my brassicas and into my corn. So I had the right wind to set up north of it all and watch the area. I noticed a deer leave the grass and enter the corn and after that all I could see was a corn stalk move here and there. Pretty soon a decent buck stepped out into the hayfield at around 25 yards. I went on auto pilot and took the shot. The hit was on the money and he went down in sight. I was pressed for time because my wife had a nice Turkey dinner waiting for me so I didn't want to get on her bad side and just tagged him, loaded him in the Gator and hung him up. I took a quick pic and have a couple more with a bloody jet sled under him but that's it for now.
> View attachment 448249


Very nice! Way to go.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Airoh said:


> View attachment 448265
> Awesome Pic.
> Congrats to your son.


High five!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Esquire said:


> Ok, I can't wait to til the morning to share. So my son and I got to the blind a little than we wanted this afternoon. Jumped a deer by stand and camera confirmed it was a new nice 8pt that we haven't seen yet. My son is 13, he has shot a few does in the last few years, so the plan has been for him to get a buck. At 6pm, I look behind us and there is a buck standing 25yards away. He walks over to a rub that we saw yesterday and started working the tree. First time my son has seen it in person. Great experience right there if the story ended there. But bucky continues on the trail we had hoped and stopped at 30 yards. My boy was ready, had him in the scope and said that was one he wanted to shoot. He had the green light. Thwack! Deer was down within 75 yards. Pretty sure I saw him go down, but when we get out of blind we always start by going to where deer was standing and follow the blood. We did our thing until we got 10 yards of deer and my son said, "Dad hes right there!!!!" Neither of us cried, but both were choked up for a second as we shared a hug of epic proportions that I will never forget! It is October 27 and my 10 year old daughter shot her first deer ever on the 15th and tonight my boy got his first buck. I haven't hunted once yet this year with being behind the bow,
> View attachment 448341
> but this will be my greatest season ever regardless of what happens from here.


Love it!


----------

